# have fun with this one



## Old Spark (Nov 18, 2008)

Those scissors are insulated. ???? Was this so he could cut the conversation short?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey! A *British* _residential power saver device_! :laughing:


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Hey! A *British* _residential power saver device_! :laughing:


 
It also doubles as a population control device.



(The american version)


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, I tried, but I didn't have any fun.


----------



## Wire Nut (Dec 9, 2009)

i kind of chuckled.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Grimlock said:


> It also doubles as a population control device.
> 
> 
> 
> (The american version)


I red flag your outlet! the screw isnt perfectly horizontal, and the outlet and coverplate do not match in color!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JoeKP said:


> I red flag your outlet! the screw isnt perfectly horizontal, and the outlet and coverplate do not match in color!


Silly me..........I was gonna red-tag it for not being TR.


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

I'm guessing the first pic is a single pole switch (Hence the scissors being used as a jumper) and a Rec. combo?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Silly me..........I was gonna red-tag it for not being TR.


only because you are reasonable :thumbsup:


----------



## Old Spark (Nov 18, 2008)

Come on guys, it's really a handymans testor. You close the scissors a bit so you can stick the other scissor end in the slot right below. If nothing happens you know the circuit is dead. It could work, at least if the you don't touch the metal part of the scissors with your bare finger while holding the paint brush with your other hand. Of course if you use a nail instead of the paint brush you will get a different result.


----------



## mutabi (Jun 2, 2009)

Briancraig81 said:


> I'm guessing the first pic is a single pole switch (Hence the scissors being used as a jumper) and a Rec. combo?


Its actually jumpering around the "fuse". Those kind of plugs have fuses built in to the actual plug


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Well, I tried, but I didn't have any fun.



No? I thought "Was this so he could cut the conversation short?" was kinda funny. You know, funny like a clown, like I'm here to amuse you. :laughing:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

When i worked Corrections it wasnt uncommon to find GFCI's with black soot up the front of them from inmates lighting their cigs. They would take 2 peices of lead out of a pencil and slide them into the GFCI and cross them with a staple from a magazine. I caught one fella who did this when he burned the hell out of his fingers trying to hold the staple.


----------



## wishmaster68 (Aug 27, 2009)

At least he used some cones, awfully nice of him to keep it safe:thumbup:


----------

